# Libre 2 news



## mikeyB (Dec 17, 2018)

Abbott are about to launch Libre 2 in Europe. The current system uses near field technology (NFS) which is why you have to bring the reader or phone near  the sensor. The new system uses Bluetooth (Hooray) and will have optional alerts, vibration or audible, so will connect with any Bluetooth device, like your smartphone or smartwatch. Or your smart TV or Dab radio and iPods, if you’re daft enough.

So no need for additional kit to let you know about highs and lows in the night. Just keep your reader nearby while you sleep. Or keep your smartwatch on.

Now, you would think that Abbott would put a premium price on this, but it is actually the same price. No change. I’m amazed. So it will stay prescribable without much problem. 

For those parents who use the Abbot App4 which links smartphone readings at a distance, this should work just fine, though you may need to update it.

There is currently no release date for the UK, I expect early 2019 if they tool up quickly. There’s nothing on the Abbott site yet,

Guess who will be sticking a preorder in as soon as possible


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2018)

That's tremendous news Mike!  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Ljc (Dec 17, 2018)

This is great news . Thanks Mike


----------



## trophywench (Dec 17, 2018)

Err - hope the Bluetooth has to be specifically paired with other devices, same as pumps do to their specific handsets?

Not much good if you go on a long haul flight though …...


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 17, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Err - hope the Bluetooth has to be specifically paired with other devices, same as pumps do to their specific handsets?
> 
> Not much good if you go on a long haul flight though …...



Hmm. Maybe the sensor will support NFC too (so for airline flights you could turn off the bluetooth)? I'd also hope the bluetooth can be paired somehow, though I guess for a sensor the security is a little less critical.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 18, 2018)

Short range Bluetooth devices (such as iPods) are allowed on flights, though not at take off or landing. In any event, most domestic Bluetooth devices run on a different frequency to airline equipment. I can’t imagine that the Bluetooth transmission from a sensor is more than three or four metres at best. If I listen to football commentary watching on the iPad it usually disconnects from the iPods at the front door, and the batteries in the iPad dwarf anything you could shoehorn into a sensor.

I guess there will be an airplane mode switch on the reader anyway, as Bruce suggests, so near field technology will remain in the background. I’ll try and find out. I don’t intend flying anywhere anyway, disabled people are more often than not treated abominably by airlines. Cruises for me in future.


----------

